# Asus P5KPL-CM mother board PLEASE HELP



## maxmeout (Apr 18, 2009)

*video card compatible?*

Asus P5KPL-CM mother board

hello wondering what kind of VIDEO CARD compatible with my mother board?
its say support PCI EXPRESS X16 SLOT, can i install the PCI EXPRESS 2.0 X16 VIDEO CARD ?? i have a list of video card below and wondering if they compatible. thank you.

1 . PNY VCG981024GXEB GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card.

2. PNY VCG981024GXEB GeForce 9800 GT 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card -

3. SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card -


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they would be compatible with the motherboard.
A couple of other considerations 
Case size they are about 10.5" long make sure the will fit your case.
Power Supply the 9800GT will need a Quality 650w unit the 4870 a 750w unit.


----------



## maxmeout (Apr 18, 2009)

oh ok thanks wrench97. yeah my power supply only 450w, so i need 650 or higher?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes depending on the card selected.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

And a good 650w or higher too , no 50$ cheapo brands.


----------



## maxmeout (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks alot guys for the help..


----------

